# 1st Black sea bass now....



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

this email was sent to me stating:


As many of you already know NOAA closed the recreational black sea bass
fishery on October 5th and is keeping it closed for 6 months. Then, on
October 24th, National Marine Fisheries Service closed the Gulf Coast
Amberjack fishery. The latest closure announcement was made by NOAA
regarding the red snapper fishery. As of Jan. 4th recreational and
commercial anglers will not be able to land any red snapper for up to the
next six months. Dr. Jane Lubchenco is the recently appointed head
administrator of NOAA. At a tackle trade show in San Diego, California
the good doctor was giving a speech in which she said NOAA was going to,
"respond to the concerns expressed by recreational fishing leaders." She
also mentioned, "that NOAA doesn't pay enough attention to recreational
fishing." And at the end of her speech, “We will be your champion." In
the first 9 months she has been the NOAA administrator she has managed to
close black sea bass, amberjack and red snapper. Gee, thanks. It is also
important for you to know that the doctor is a Pew fellowship award
winner. I am not going to go on too long about the Pew foundation but
when you get a chance Google Pew foundation and fishing and find out how
they have their hand in our fisheries regulations.

Myself and about 30 other concerned parties are plaintiffs in a federal
lawsuit against the Secretary of Commerce, NOAA, and National Marine
Fisheries service. I just read that there is also a lawsuit being filed
against the same people for the closure of the Red Snapper fishery in the
southeast. You can read about the sea bass lawsuit by going to
www.joinrfa.org. What is at stake is the right for you to fish! Just
got word last night that our sea bass season for next year is looking like
JUNE 1ST TO JUNE 30TH AND SEPTEMBER 1ST TO SEPTEMBER 30TH. That's it, a
two month season! That's how bad things have gotten. WE CANNOT DO THIS
ALONE. WE NEED HELP!!! Check out the RFA website. If you truly enjoy
fishing donate to the legal fund. I and Captain Monty from the "Morning
Star" are setting up some meetings with our local delegate and congressmen
to try and get the recreational voice heard and get these
out-of-the-question regulations changed. If you are a Maryland resident
call Congressman Kratovil's and Senator Mikulski's office. Voice your
concern over your right to fish. We can't just sit back and let this
happen.

Plenty more I could go on about and believe me, I will.


----------

